# Round trip to Photoshop, newbie question



## Pyrogerg (Mar 28, 2012)

I've just started using Photoshop (CS6 beta) and having read the Lightroom documentation, it appears that I just choose "edit in Photoshop", do my work there, save and return to Lightroom. Having done this, the image initially appeared as edited, but when I switched to the develop module it reverted to its unedited state, which it maintained after switching back to the library module. I'm not sure what could be causing this behavior, but I wonder whether it has something to do with the layers I created in Photoshop while I was making adjustments. Do I need to flatten them and re-save? Since the adjustments were made in the layers, would flattening and saving constitute be an irreversible action once I quit Photoshop? I realize this not entirely a Lightroom question, but it certainly has to do with the interaction of the two programs, so I hope I've chosen the correct forum for this question.

Update: It appears that this may be a bug. Photoshop created a copy of the original file which sporadically shows up in Lightroom as _filename-_EDIT. I don't know why it appears sometimes and not others, but this could be an artifact of the fact that it was on my external drive (which is a little slow). I've just moved it to the internal drive, but won't have time to check the behavior until later. Will update then.

Update 2: The problem seems to have disappeared since moving the file to my local hard drive. I suspect that the relatively slow time to save and read new versions of the file on the external drive was the source of the problem.

Cheers,
Gregory


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 28, 2012)

You've been busy answering your own questions Gregory!  Well done for figuring that out!


----------



## skimoose (May 21, 2012)

I have a similar question. I edited a file extensively in LR4 and then went to PS CS5 to create layer solely to remove some noise by cloning and using the healing brush. I went back to LR by "saving" and all was good. I needed to go back to PS to continue a working on that layer in photoshop in order to remove a branch. I needed to go back to PS to remove a pesky branch, so I "opened original" so that I could have access to the layer I had created in PS, cloned out the branch using the same layer I had created the previous session, and  Upon going back to LR the second time, the branch was still there in Library. Interestingly, when I search the image independently of LR (i.e. go to where the file is stored in LR on the disc) the edit In photoshop is still present. Also, if I look at the image in the develop module, the branch is gone (edit from PS is intact) but not in the Library module.

Any help?
Thanks!
Chris


----------



## clee01l (May 21, 2012)

Chris, It sounds like the Library has not updated the thumbnail.   Which version of LR4 are you running?  If you are not running LR4.1RC2 you might consider that first.  Second option would be to delete (or rename) your Preview Cache folder to force LR to rebuild Cache


----------



## skimoose (May 22, 2012)

Thank you Cletus. I checked my LR version and it's 4.0. I tried the "update" feature in the help menu and it says everything is up to date. I then went to adobe website and can't seem to find a 4.1 update. Am I looking in the wrong place, or did I misunderstand about a 4.1 update?
Thanks!
Chris


----------



## clee01l (May 22, 2012)

Currently, we are in a twilght zone of LR updates. LR4.0 is the official release and it is the last one in the pipeline.

However there are some significant issues that had to be addressed before they could be thoroughly tested.  So, Adobe Labs has issued a Release Candidate for the final 4.1. So before the 4.1 is released officially, you should probably install the LR4.1RC2 which can be found here:
http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/lightroom4-1/


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 28, 2012)

clee01l said:


> Currently, we are in a twilght zone of LR updates. LR4.0 is the official release and it is the last one in the pipeline.



What a great way of putting it!


----------

